# want a little sketched version of you fish?



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a bad stomache ache and am bored so I have decided to practice drawing please post pics of the betta or bettas you want a mini sketch of and I will do my best. You have a choice between a cartoon picture or a more realistic picture (or one of both) I am doing this for practice so no complaints if you can't tell the drawing is of a fish lol. I will post pics as I complete them.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you draw Lebron? You can see him on my avatar or albums.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I can try but I never have done a crown tail before. What style do you want him? The cartoons are turning out pretty darn cute!
what color is he because the pics are not showing off his color very well.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Cartoon, please.  He's red overall, he has blue iridescence, and his face is white. Thank you for doing this!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I tried Lebron but the crown tail was so hard! I will try figure out how to post a pic but proably will not be able to get it up untill tomorrow. Any one else want a pic? They are in color too!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I would love a cartoon one but Perseus is a CT too...if you want to try you can use my profile picture and there are more in my album and if you dont want to I completely understand no problem its just so nice for you to offer this for people !


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I will try one of Perseus. But like Lebron the pic will not be posted untill tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi BeautifulBetta! 
I know how it is drawing CTs... yikes!!! (No offence CTs! <3 ) 
If you still have time, you can do Sparky, even though he's kinda ugly! <3 
Cartoon please! 

Thankkksssss!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow that is great thanks so much and not a problem and I hope your tummy ache gets better soon !!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay I will start making a list of the fish I need to draw and post ics of:
1. Lebron
2. Perseus
3. Sparky
I will only take 5 at a time because I don't want people disappointed if they need to wait 2 weeks. I will try post pics toomorrow.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

YAY you opened a thread!

I would like one of fish jerky in qhatever style you feel like when u get up to him


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright I am just finishing up aokashi's cartoon then I will post pics tonight! Any one else want a cartoon!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I made a album with the pics I will try post themon here tomorrow got to go


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you do one of phoenix? Hes in my albums! Realistic or cartoon is fine, whatever you feel like drawing


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they're sososososso cute XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will do a cartoon because they look pretty good I think. Did you look at my album with the completed pics? let me know if you still want one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

really aokashi you like them? thanks so much! I kind of messed up on lebron his blue irredesence looks green lol


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh wow those are super cute!! I can't wait for Phoenix's!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Awww, you guys are so sweet! I will try finish Phoenix's by tomorrow and have it posted! Oh shoot forgot I have a volleyball game after school tomorrow I will still try get it finished but I apoligize if it is not added to my albums by tomorrow. I will try though! glad you like them


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for drawing Perseus its so adorable I love it...Thanks !!!!!


----------



## BubblesLuvsPurple (Oct 7, 2012)

*Cartooney?*

If you are still doing this, could you do a cartoon drawing of Bubbles?


----------



## Kira and Cleoh (Sep 26, 2012)

Ooh! Once I get my New boy on tuesday, Can I get a picure of him?  I dont know what im going to name him!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Heyy hows Phoenix coming? Super excited for it!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I think I'm too late, but if any spots are still open I'd love it if you could do one of my bettas. You can just look at my album and choose who you wish to do.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg, so sorry I've been super busy but will get a few done tomorrow! Randy I am so sorry yous is late but between school, new plants, my cat, horse back riding and volleyball I haven't had time. Anyways on my list
1. RandyTheBettaFish
2. BubblesLuvsPurple
3. Keira and Cleoh
4. Birdielovestomatoes
What color is your fish Bubblesluvepurple the picture isn't very clear? Keira and Cloe I will do your as soon as your new fish arrives!


----------



## BubblesLuvsPurple (Oct 7, 2012)

*Bubbles*

Bubbles is a dark reddish color.
:thankyou:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have finished everyones cartoons except for keira and cloe's because I need a pic of your new boy. I will add the pics to my album tomorrow.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

yay!! Im dying to see it :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah Randy I am so sorry about the wait I feel so bad  I have another thread going where I am doing more detailed sketches and will definately do one of pheonix for you because I feel so bad for the long wait I caused you.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Omg that is soo nice!! And don't feel bad haha it's fine


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright I am just starting to draw Phoenix. I hope you will like him. I tryed to really get his colors right.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So all finished. The pics are in my album but Randythebetta your detailed pic is not finished yet sorry. I will work on it as soon as possible! hope you guys like them!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey could you draw Comet for me? Thanks


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It didn't show up  how do you post pics?.......could you draw loue? He's is my album  realistic please thanks!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> how do you post pics?


Right click over the image and select copy image address. Then go to the comment box and click the 2nd to last thing at the top that looks like a postcard. Paste your link in there, but be sure you don't include the http:// part twice. Hope this helps


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry I was super busy today setting up my npt and my sister got a betta and I had to help with that a friend came over so I didn't get any pics done but will work on them hopefully tomorrow! Have a good night!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

"sigh"


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you need to post the [img ] LINKhere[/img ] link! 
without the space bars...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I know but I think something is wrong, ill figure it out l8ter.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

p


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Could you do a realistic one of Rubin? Thanks! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright I will try do some right now


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yaaay! I bet mine will be really good! *cheers loudly*


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So sorry I haven't been able to do any!! I promise to get a few done!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Great!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Cant _wait_ to see them!!!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

can you draw Red. he is my avatar. sorry for the fuzzy pic. he has a splash on all of his fins axcept the pectorals. thank you.


----------

